# Ticks are out at Lee Kay



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

Just a heads up to be on the lookout: I just found a couple crawling on my dog without even looking hard.


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

Tick's are always prevalent at & around Lee Kay. Precaution & diligence are the key. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

and what do you do to prevent that ? I ask because what I have been using is expensive. I have researched this for awhile and decided on a new direction. Just wondering what others do- maybe it's better than the way I am going.


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

I prefer avoidance of Lee Kay during the insect infested month's. Many tick preventitive measure's available but your right at a cost.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Ticks are out everywhere. I take my Brittany pup in the fields and hills around my house and I flicked two off my clothes yesterday and had one on the inside of my pant leg the day before that.

Roy


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

For a long time I have made a solution of *Permethrin* . Sprayed on my pant legs- shirt sleeves and back pack or hunting pack. Even a light dose on my pack goats. Never a tick. I have decided to try the the purple Python Cow tags like this video shows- cut in thirds. I purchased 25 for $31.99- That would be 75 tags or about 35 years worth for 2 dogs.( 43 cents or so a tag) So if anyone is in Cache Valley and wants to try a couple I'll gladly give you a few. They will only have them on their collar went they are hunting.


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

I usually just pick the ticks off, they show up purdy good in yellow lab hair, but I guess my eye sight is failing as I am missing quite a few nowadays.

So after picking a dozen ticks off each dog one day, some quite engorged, I decided to slab some Pet Armour on them. This is the Walmart version of Frontline.

So far so good.


----------

